
Tesla falls on Model 3 production delay, but analysts upbeat - jrwan
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-production-stocks/tesla-falls-on-model-3-production-delay-but-analysts-upbeat-idUSKBN1ET1FW
======
ErikVandeWater
Reading this, I had a thought come to mind that Tesla's brand might not be
very valuable. I think everyone wants a Tesla because not many people have a
Tesla. It's exclusive. But if I start seeing Teslas all over the place, I'm
not going to be very interested in one anymore. It loses the mystique. And it
used to be that electric cars weren't good looking, but I think that will
improve as well. A Tesla will only have an advantage to the extent it has
better features, but I if GM, Volvo, etc. do a decent job with self-driving
cars, I don't see how Tesla can justify it's current valuation.

~~~
rcMgD2BwE72F
Like the iPhone?

